
Tech funds thrive, but reasons elusive - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/07/15/BUGC2QVJIS1.DTL&type=tech
======
nostrademons
One possible reason: the economy has been recovering since 2004, so it's now
had 3 years of solid growth. At this point, major corporations have lots and
lots of cash on hand, since their sales have been increasing yet wages have
remained relatively stable. That usually means they're about to spend some on
capital improvements, i.e. IT.

------
gibsonf1
Could one reason be the emergence of web 2.0?

